# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Уход за кожей зимой

## Asteriks

*Бр-р-р-р-р... Зима наступила. Пока не было морозов и с кожей моей проблем не было. А сейчас не знаю, чем и спасаться. Кожа стала сухая, на руки вообще крем не успеваю наносить. А если учесть, что ещё мелом пишу на доске и мою руки на работе постоянно, то вообще хоть крем с собой носи. ( Милые женщины, чем пользуетесь, как красоту свою поддерживаете зимой? И Вы, мужчины, хотя сомневаюсь я, что Вы кроме крема до/после бритья чем-нибудь пользуетесь.*:89678967896789:

----------


## vova230

У меня если руки пересыхают, я из просто смачиваю. Зимой иногда просто немного снега подержу в руках и все. А так проблем вроде как и нет.

----------


## Asteriks

А у меня сколько ни мажу кремом, впитывается и опять неприятная кожа такая. Честное слово, даже крем с собой ношу в сумочке. Именно зимой.

----------


## Irina

> у меня сколько ни мажу кремом, впитывается и опять неприятная кожа такая


Попробуй оливковым маслом намазать и укутать  минут на 10-15 махровым полотенцем, смоченным в горячей кипяченой воде (чтоб вода без хлорки была).
А для лица нанеси молотый спитый кофе как маску минут на 5 и смой. Получится что-то типа пилинга + оч хорошее питание и увлажнение маслами кофе.

----------


## Asteriks

А у меня нет масла оливкового. ( И кофе в турке я не варю.

----------


## vova230

Да, вот сегодня заметил на работе. Пользовался жидким мылом, так вот после него действительно кожа сильно пересыхает. Может в составе мыла что-то. Я не предлагаю носить с собой еще и мыло свое, но может есть смысл подумать о том, чем чаще всего моете руки?

----------


## Sanych

Майонез оливковый продаётся )

----------


## Asteriks

Для рук пользуюсь кремом "Бархатные ручки", гипоаллергенным. Без запаха, значит. У меня вся косметика без запаха, трудно мне. Вроде и не аллергия, а не перевариваю я запахи. Российский крем, "Калина", мне нравится.  Вот и ношу его с собой.

Про масло оливковое. Я кремы пробовала с маслом оливковым, мне не понравились. Опять же запах присутствует. (((

----------


## Irina

Вместо оливкового можно любое растительное, а кофе купи разовый пакетик "Жокея" чтоб попробовать. Майонез тоже можно но он не всем подходит, иногда раздражение бывает.

_Ирина добавил 23.12.2009 в 20:10_
Маска для сухой кожи, снимающая шелушение.
Нагреть немного на огне чайную ложку. Положить в неё 7-10 г любого питательного крема (типа детского) взять витамину Аевит в капсулах (содержит масляный раствор витаминов А и Е) разломать и масло добавить в крем (если кожа очень сухая - 2 капсулы), перемешать. Нанести на лицо на 20 минут. Смыть теплой кипяченой водой.
Маска регулирующая водный баланс:
1 яичный желток соединить с 1/2 ч.л. меда и 4 каплями растительного масла. Маску нанести на 15-20 минут.Смыть теплой кипяченой водой.
Для зоны Т при комбинированной коже:
1 яблоко натереть на мелкой терке, добавить во взбитый белок. Нанести на 20 минут. смыть теплой водой.

----------


## BiZ111

А чем мазать недорогим и доступным, чтобы лицо не жирнело каждые 15 минут после мытья с мылом? И на утро тоже

----------


## Irina

Во первых лицо нельзя мыть мылом, какое бы оно ни было. Для умывания есть специальные средства.(кстати белорусские не хуже импортных и цена не кусается).
Если кожа действительно жирная кремом мазать её не рекомендуется - лучше тоник для жирной кожи. А в течение дня -  специальные салфетки есть, убирающие излишнюю жирность.

----------


## BiZ111

Я уже лет 7 мою раз по 5 в день мылом тщательно лицо. А как же после грязной-пыльной работы-то?

А можно поконкретнее?  Названия вещест. Для мужской кожи, речь о ней
Ещё прокомментируйте про "лет 7 мою мылом"

Просто...тоники, молочко...Как-то несерьёзно

----------


## Irina

Мылом мыть нельзя по одной причине - можно получить в добавок к жирной, как ни парадоксально, ещё и шелушащуюся кожу. А средства, если для мужчин, то в Ив Роше очень хорошие мужские серии. В них всё есть - от пены для бритья до специальных гелей для умывания, скрабов, разработанных специально для мужчин. И цена не заоблачная, чуть дороже Нивеи

----------


## BiZ111

Ок. А для интимных мест какие есть специальные средства? Муж и Жен. Вот как мыло Камей, к примеру, для инт. мест

----------


## Irina

Таких средств очень много, практически у всех производителей они есть. Тут дело вкуса - кому что нравится.

----------


## BiZ111

Таких ответов я и сам могу наплодить целый ящик. Это называется хитрые ответы. Вроде он есть, но абсолютно не несёт инфю. ценности. 

ОДО блин... Каждый день раз по 100 наверное приходится так отвечать всем, пудря мозг 


МОжно поконкретнее? Название фирмы - название изделия?

----------


## Irina

Перечислить все нереально. Лично мне нравятся  гели и салфетки в Орифлейме и в Мэри Кей.

----------


## Akasey

а чем мазаться, чтобы в мороз не обмараживать лицо?

----------


## Irina

В Нивеи есть специальный защитный крем, который сделан специально для ухода в сильные морозы. Он подходит всем, даже детям.

----------


## BiZ111

Спросил у всех друзей -все моют лицо мылом. Про тоники и молочко скептически посмотрели, дав мне понять, что...)))

Ирина, ну так что? раньше люди мыли мылом всё, когда шампуней не было и вроде ничего, живы-здоровы-красавицы были

----------


## Irina

> Спросил у всех друзей -все моют лицо мылом. Про тоники и молочко скептически посмотрели, дав мне понять, что..


У моих дома разных прибамбасов косметических ещё больше чем у меня. Просто уход за собой не афишируется и нет проблем.



> Ирина, ну так что? раньше люди мыли мылом всё, когда шампуней не было и вроде ничего, живы-здоровы-красавицы были


Раньше мылом тоже не мыли лицо, особенно женщины. Отварами пользовались, молоком и т.д.

----------


## BiZ111

Молоком...Как посмотришь советские чёрно-белые фильмы, фигачат мылом с ног до головы. 

Я бы не прочь попробовать весь комплект от пят до ушей)

----------


## Akasey

> подходит даже детям


  как раз для меня!

----------


## Irina

> Как посмотришь советские чёрно-белые фильмы, фигачат мылом с ног до головы.


 Ну, в кино ещё и не такое показывают

----------


## vova230

Я пользуюсь исключительно мылом. Причем предпочитаю производства г.Гомеля.
А шампунью не пользуюсь, от нее у меня перхоть.

----------


## Akasey

А я пользовался шампунью, и перхоть была только зимой, хотя, если зима, то 100% перхоть. Попробовал Незофарм (в аптеке купил) и "О, чудо!!!" перхоти как не бывало, а на голове лёгкость.

----------


## Irina

Те шампуни от перхоти, что в магазинах продают по-моему вообще неэффективны, просто реклама. Те, что действительно помогают или в аптеках продают или в профессиональных сериях парикмахерских бывают, которые просто так не купишь.

----------


## BiZ111

Мне от перхоти помогает Хэдн Шолдерс, на рынке покупаю. С 11 класса мою только ей, и ещё Нивея мыл, когда..В общем не важно

----------

